# Hello!



## Junwe (Nov 11, 2020)

i'm JR and wish everyone a fantastic season. i prefer winter, it behooves me to sail as much as possible. i lived aboard an O'day 25 on the Hudson and sailed the local waters. i'm not familiar with the Long Island Sound but have charts. A sailor at the yard mentioned i can sail to city island, ny from New Haven, CT in less than 2 days. i have a life ring with line, my PFD, first aid kit, flares, flare gun, vhf, gps, mr heater,couple of solar panels and an Atomic 4. Been busy with work but the boat can leave dock only at high tide, in fact it needs a spring tide. The tide will be accommodating end of March, couple of days April. Sailed a couple of times on friend's O'day 22 during winter. Do i have what i need to sail to city island? Rather than docking, use anchorages en route. Is it possible to do in a a day, a couple? i lost my lookout, i'll be alone, plan to leave anyday between 30 March and 2 April, forecast holds no rain for a few days that week. What am I missing? i know it'd be prudent to have a lookout but all my friends are engaged and a few prefer cruise ships over small sloops. The longest sail, alone for me was from jersey shore to The Bronx. Did it after learning sail basics 3 days prior. The only difference is the Catalina is wider compared to my O'day 25 and she's a tall rig with a wheel. i need to master the helm, no autopilot for me


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! Sounds like you have a plan, and an action packed one at that. 

I don't know the answer to your question, but wanted to welcome you regardless.


----------



## Junwe (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you, i just want to sail and add to great memories.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

You could do the trip from New Haven to City Island in one long day it's approx 46nm. Other options would be 2 days with a stop over either in Stamford harbor, Northport bay/ llord harbor at Eatons Neck , or at Oyster Bay and then the second day down to City Island


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

A long trip manning the tiller with no autopilot, will be very tiring. Do you have a rig setup where you can tie off the tiller for brief moments? If you have a jib sheet foul. It's kind of hard to get forward to clear it.

Do you have a tablet that you can have a navigation app on?

I looked very seriously at a boat on City Island and researched sailing it down to New York and down further south on the coast. People familiar with the area told me that there can be some pretty stiff currents depending on the tide timing. That was all south of City Island, so I don't know about the section you're sailing on.

I'm thinking maybe a spare anchor might be handy, to toss off the stern to stop if you need to go below to use the bathroom or do something away from the helm.


----------



## Junwe (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. i am using navionics app, it appears i can leave Farm river on a spring tide around 2p on 31 March or 3p on 1 April giving me about 4hrs daylight to sail, with 10kn to 15kn nw winds i may get to Norwalk if i am fortunate. The forecast looks good for at least 3 days, i lost my lookout so i will take my time and anchor rather than dock. i haven't sailed alone in a decade and am looking forward to using the wheel. Catalina 30 is a solid boat and the only concern i have is the raw water cooling system, i am familiar with 2 cylinder motorcycle engines and outboards. It bothers me that in 45yrs it wasn't upgraded although the atomic 4 started right up without hiccups when i found her in Dec 2020. Will power sail if winds are less than 10kn. i'm excited, anxious, i'll be alright no


----------



## Junwe (Nov 11, 2020)

i didn't go for a bigger sloop because i like sailing and never had autohelm or autofurl, i feel the more gadgets more maintenance and dependence, she has autofurl, no autohelm but i would in the past tie off the tiller to go below, it's my first wheel and i'm hoping i can use cords to keep it on heading whilst i go below. i'm in New haven CT. sailing west to the east shore of city island, ny, it may take 2 days only because i need a spring tide to get off the river i'm on now, i'm not familiar with the eastern CT shore but know from charts that it's very rocky, i want to sail along the ny/CT boundary and anchor rather than dock. Not having a lookout is the reason i'd rather stay out on the Sound. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Junwe (Nov 11, 2020)

Eventually i'd like to sail to ny harbor then head south to the Chesapeake bay, liveaboard and sail as much as possible, she's a 45 year old tall rig, if i can get 3-5yrs i'd sell her real cheap, the Atomic 4 runs well and it only came with a 150% and a main. i had to do a temp fix of sun cover but will do permanent fix after sailing to city island. i'm very social and have great friends but not one friend to sail with. It's difficult to meet sailors in nyc, hoping summer in city island is worth it, it ain't cheap, trying to keep positive, first long sail in a decade, it will be fun


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Maybe set up a jackline so you don't fall overboard. Isn't it windy and choppy there this time of year?


----------



## Junwe (Nov 11, 2020)

Yea, i'm always tethered to boat but i'm not familiar with the Sound. Mostly all my sailing experience was on nyc waters. The Hudson, the Narrows, and harbour. The forecast looks good, the times i've sailed on the Sound it was choppy but not enough to be concerned. i want to sail closer to ny, she is over 5 tons and was designed for ocean crossing with a 6ft. draft, i read Frank Butler designed it for that although it appears to me most Catalina 30s are used for coastal and inland waters.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Question Why are you thinking that you need to wait untill 2 - 3pm to leave New Haven, When you could have the entire day to sail. Current in the sound at that time frame is less than a knot against you at max Ebb. And there is plenty of water for a 6ft draft. Check out this site it will give you tide and currents for any date and time. DeepZoom Nautical Charts Tides and Currents I use this for planning and it is usually pretty accurate. Now once you get past City Island and start heading down the East River you will defiantly need to pay close attention to currents ebbs/flows(flood).


----------



## Junwe (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks for the info, the boat's on a river that for about a 50yd stretch near the delta at mean low it is less than a foot, i have no choice but to leave at spring tide which will be at its highest between the 30 March and 2 April. On those days the spring tide would help to move her off that river. With a 6ft draft it would make me feel stupider than i already am if grounded before exiting the river. You are correct i would miss out on some good day sailing but don't have a choice. In fact, getting into the Sound isn't an easy feat due to how shallow the river is, i was misinformed about the location and was stuck for the winter. i sailed but not the Catalina 30, the location is ideal for shoal draft and motorboats. Since i don't have company/lookout i just want to get on the Sound then sail, anchor first night then sail to city island.


----------



## DanM1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Given six foot draft, your best stopping points to anchor might be behind the Stamford breakwater on the CT side or the sand hole at Lloyd's Point on the LI side. But, depending on the weather, I'd look into what marinas are open for transients at this time of year (maybe check dockwa) if you have to shelter or rest. Always good to have a plan B. Either way it should be a comfortable two day sail unless the wind is right out of the west.
Another approach, as you are getting a late start, would be to just get out of New Haven and stop relatively soon, say behind Charles Island, and start early the next day.


----------



## Junwe (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you, it appears you're familiar with the Sound. i am fortunate to have found a lookout for the sail to city island. He's never sailed but is familiar with the Sound and goes deep sea fishing. He's also familiar with nav aids. i am contemplating your suggestion only i think with the right wind i can make it to Norwalk before nightfall and anchor, someplace, haven't figured out yet where i can anchor near Norwalk. i have to get off this river


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome from a new member. Good luck on your endeavor.


----------



## Junwe (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you, have a fantastic season.


----------

